# looking for a good anti-virus program



## NTM2003 (Mar 12, 2017)

looking for a good pc protection, I used Norton for years and just don't seem the best.I was looking at mcafee. I want something more for online gaming and just overall better performance. any ideas. something other then Norton.


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 12, 2017)

Kaspersky. 
But please remember it's Russian and they may hack you


----------



## NTM2003 (Mar 12, 2017)

haha I am in the USA so yea they might lol


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 12, 2017)

+1


----------



## Tallencor (Mar 12, 2017)

I use a combo of Super anti spyware and malware bytes free. I run them once a week and am careful with DL's and browsing. I dislike the idea of having a program hogging cycles is all. Haven't had a problem in 7 or 8 yrs with this method.


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 12, 2017)

NTM2003 said:


> haha I am in the USA so yea they might lol



Joking aside it's a rock solid AV Firewall combo. Plenty of features and light on the OS.


----------



## NTM2003 (Mar 12, 2017)

I use a wifi router to if that helps and want something for my iPhone to


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Avast Free Edition or Kaspersky if you want to pay for some reason.


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 12, 2017)

Tallencor said:


> I use a combo of Super anti spyware and malware bytes free. I run them once a week and am careful with DL's and browsing. I dislike the idea of having a program hogging cycles is all. Haven't had a problem in 7 or 8 yrs with this method.



No firewall then?


----------



## NTM2003 (Mar 12, 2017)

firewall to yes lol


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 12, 2017)

NTM2003 said:


> I use a wifi router to if that helps and want something for my iPhone to



Kaspersky multi device.


----------



## NTM2003 (Mar 12, 2017)

I am looking there now and I don't mind paying for a good one.

Norton didn't trust msi mobo software or stuff like that I had to turn it off to download the software from MSI


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 12, 2017)

NTM2003 said:


> I am looking there now and I don't mind paying for a good one.



It's worth every cent. The free one's sell your data and don't mind letting you know about it.



NTM2003 said:


> Norton didn't trust msi mobo software or stuff like that I had to turn it off to download the software from MSI



That's crazy. Sounds like a false flag issues they should have rectified.


----------



## NTM2003 (Mar 12, 2017)

yea and I think it did it for corsair link 4 to when I tried to download that


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 12, 2017)

NTM2003 said:


> yea and I think it did it for corsair link 4 to when I tried to download that



Bin it dude and don't look back. Never had that issue with Kaspersky.


----------



## NTM2003 (Mar 12, 2017)

I like the gaming mode for Kaspersky I look more into that one and see.


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 12, 2017)

NTM2003 said:


> I like the gaming mode for Kaspersky I look more into that one and see.



Works fine. I used to use it when abusing steam games a few years ago.


----------



## Tallencor (Mar 12, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> No firewall then?


Just Reg old win 10. I do admit that i get tracking cookies but hardly worth fretting about and cleared once a week.


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 12, 2017)

Tallencor said:


> Just Reg old win 10. I do admit that i get tracking cookies but hardly worth fretting about and cleared once a week.



Once a week is enough for the said cookie invaders to suck up your data. You should set the browser to clear cookies when you close it. 
Get CCleaner too.


----------



## NTM2003 (Mar 12, 2017)

the pop ups are really annoying on Norton I know I can turn them off but sometimes it will crash my game for some odd reason. but it hasn't done that in a while.


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 12, 2017)

NTM2003 said:


> the pop ups are really annoying on Norton I know I can turn them off but sometimes it will crash my game for some odd reason. but it hasn't done that in a while.



I dislike babysitting any software, especially when I've paid for it.


----------



## Tallencor (Mar 12, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> Once a week is enough for the said cookie invaders to suck up your data. You should set the browser to clear cookies when you close it.
> Get CCleaner too.


Ccleaner, Ghostery, Ad block plus and Ad Aware Ad block as browser ad ons.
Edit: Installed.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2017)

Personally

Kaspersky
Avast
Sophos
Emsisoft

Malwarebytes I use more for a quick scan vs a protection device.


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 12, 2017)

Tallencor said:


> Ccleaner, Ghostery, Ad block plus and Ad Aware Ad block as browser ad ons.



Nope. Ccleaner,  Ublock origin. Disconnect and HTTPS Anywhere. 

Ghostery allows ads through.


----------



## Tallencor (Mar 13, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> Personally
> 
> Kaspersky
> Avast
> ...


You should link to your thread about this very subject.


----------



## NTM2003 (Mar 13, 2017)

Kaspersky seems good, they got good reviews and good protection and will work with my iPhone


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 13, 2017)

Tallencor said:


> You should link to your thread about this very subject.



Sure can do. This thread actually lands in the week im on vacation. I leave in 2 days. Was going to update it when I got back. It all still relevant, just wanted to make some additions.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/guide-virus-removal-101.225012/

Security course has me pretty beat up. hard to write shop when you talk shop all day


----------



## Tallencor (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks Solaris.
As a side note it is a very good read/guide for those interested in learning more. I found it helped me to realise the level of protection I actually required.
Current thread now unhacked lol.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 13, 2017)

The last I checked a couple days ago kaspersky  was 10 dollars for three devices for one year on Newegg.com


----------



## OneCool (Mar 13, 2017)

Don't look at porn or click on advertising in browser. Trust what where you download from ( torrents,exe,rar,zip ..Etc)


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 13, 2017)

OneCool said:


> Don't look at porn or click on advertising in browser. Trust what where you download from ( torrents,exe,rar,zip ..Etc)



 I like to  blind download dwarf horse porn , via torrent, from a Scottish website hosted in Russia by way of Pakistan, only in zip format no peer Guardian , zero firewall zero antivirus.  That's how you Internet 

..... I was going to add more , but My ooomputer isss acting funnn...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 13, 2017)

BitDefender Internet Security is fantastic.
Avast Internet Security just a step down, but also very good. 

I use both in the house.  

Malwarebytes Free is great as an additional scanner.


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 13, 2017)

Its called windows 10 64 bit install disc, when you get a porno virus reinstall boom done. Why buy programs that don't work and slow down your internet? I never wasted my money on them.......I run naked on the inter wed!


----------



## OneCool (Mar 13, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I like to  blind download dwarf horse porn , via torrent, from a Scottish website hosted in Russia by way of Pakistan, only in zip format no peer Guardian , zero firewall zero antivirus.  That's how you Internet
> 
> ..... I was going to add more , but My ooomputer isss acting funnn...



I totally know that website!!! You're good!! I mean if you reboot and it shows Win95 boot screen ...Its really joooost blaaa....I forrr...yowsll


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 13, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I like to  blind download dwarf horse porn , via torrent, from a Scottish website hosted in Russia by way of Pakistan, only in zip format no peer Guardian , zero firewall zero antivirus.  That's how you Internet
> 
> ..... I was going to add more , but My ooomputer isss acting funnn...



If your ever looking into trying something new, I personally like to dabble in 3rd party websites that distribute installable screen savers. Wont lie, as a professional this stuff is just the best.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 13, 2017)

My security.

Avast, spyware blaster, super antispyware, malwarebytes.

I used to use nod32 a long time ago though.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 13, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> If your ever looking into trying something new, I personally like to dabble in 3rd party websites that distribute installable screen savers. Wont lie, as a professional this stuff is just the best.



This totally made my night!!


----------



## basco (Mar 13, 2017)

mozilla\nightly with ublock origin ,adblock plus +https everywhere + no online banking and knowing the sites i visit which includes porn 
no virus software since 7-8 years
before only ones that were gratis like avira


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 13, 2017)

Malewarebytes Professional.....and  MSE......and Malware Hunter Professional By Glarysoft


----------



## ensabrenoir (Mar 13, 2017)

...used to use kapersky......Now 100% BitDefender with a dash of super antispyware and malwarebytes


----------



## Melvis (Mar 13, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> Avast Free Edition or Kaspersky if you want to pay for some reason.



This^

Do not touch McCrappy, its horrible like Norton is. 

Also dont touch MSE when it comes to Free AV's


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Mar 13, 2017)

Havent use AV (except whatever windows uses) in a decade...just firewallS... and daily scan and cleanses.


----------



## laszlo (Mar 13, 2017)

i use from years eset nod without fw- is not eating resources compared to bitdefender (which i hate because u can't remove it without their tool...); also running peerblock

never had problems unless i forced to run an executable....when shit happens but i don't really care as i have an image of my C: and it takes 5 min to have a full fresh install...


----------



## Nabarun (Mar 13, 2017)

Comodo. Free AIO solution for ALL your PC security needs. Been using for over a decade. I used to have kaspersky before that. CIS has Antivirus, Firewall, HIPS, Sandbox, password vault etc etc and also a game mode. Awesome security with negligible resource usage.


----------



## burebista (Mar 13, 2017)

Firewall in router, Adguard in browser and a little bit common sense during browsing the net. For now no problems.

For a couple of months I'm using VoodooShield. It has a very interesting approach about security and it's very effective. Mega thread on wilders about it.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 13, 2017)

avast! Free, plain and simple. They've been very good before and with version 17, they've gained several key technologies from AVG acquisition. It's a really powerful solution with very little limitations in free version and with rather minimal "nags". And from my experience, they have one of the best supports through forums because there are regulars who are in contact with devs and devs also participate there so issues get fixed really fast if they can be correctly identified and reproduced.

Comodo is not bad from the concept side of things. The idea behind their system is brilliant. Too bad it was then "visualized" into an actual program by a baboon, their forums are overcrowded by the most hardcore fanboys I've ever seen, criticizing them will get you banned instantly (almost anyone I ask says they got banned there for simply questioning something), they don't ever fix their s**t unless someone of fanboys somehow picks it up and pushes the thing forward with the devs, they endlessly promise things and never realize them. Their Valkyrie analysis system for example in CCAV, they still keep on promising how it'll "get better" just now and that "just now" never happened even after 1 year and a half. They could be the best solution in the world if they got their heads out of their rears, but they stubbornly refuse to do so. Go figure. It's alright if you don't mind declaring what's clean and what's malicious yourself, because their auto system is garbage (yes, Valkyrie as well, because it's slow and often classifies things wrong). And if you'll ever have problems or some wish, good luck fixing that. I wouldn't even bother because they are more concerned over the format of bug report than by the bug itself...

Good alternative is also Bitdefender Free. It's now compatible with Win10 and sports basically identical protection engine as paid versions. Has almost no settings, but it's easy to use and has good protection. Requires creation of account to use. It's free but many people don't like that...


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Mar 13, 2017)

Currently I'm using Windows Defender as I don't go to questionable website anymore. But in the past I'm using avast! Free as they're pretty good


----------



## purplekaycee (Mar 13, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> Kaspersky.
> But please remember it's Russian and they may hack you


This software is merciless


----------



## cookiemonster (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi I previously  used AVG I moved to and bought Avast Premier with no regrets, I also use Malwarebytes (bought) and Superantispyware.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 13, 2017)

like @Solaris17 I will say Kaspersky Internet Security I use it myself together with Malwarebytes Free for a quick scan from time to time.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 13, 2017)

purplekaycee said:


> This software is merciless



It seems Americans are more likely to hack you than Russians...


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 13, 2017)

We are using Windows Defender + Comodo Firewall Free + Malwarebytes Free for years, never had a problem sofar.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 13, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> We are using Windows Defender + Comodo Firewall Free + Malwarebytes Free for years, never had a problem sofar.



This requires a little from the user with common sense too, that's why Kaspersky is better for normal ppl to protect them online in their googling world.


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 13, 2017)

purplekaycee said:


> This software is merciless



Please explain.



cookiemonster said:


> Hi I previously  used AVG I moved to and bought Avast Premier with no regrets, I also use Malwarebytes (bought) and Superantispyware.



I recall a user on another forum some time back who swore by AVG free. I suggested he scan his PC with Malwarebytes and a trial firewall / AV proggy.
It was riddled with viruses and malware. He shrieked and quickly bought some proper software.



RejZoR said:


> It seems Americans are more likely to hack you than Russians...



I'd thank your post but I'd have to register as a Russian agent soon after


----------



## Nabarun (Mar 13, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Comodo is not bad from the concept side of things. The idea behind their system is brilliant. Too bad it was then "visualized" into an actual program by a baboon, their forums are overcrowded by the most hardcore fanboys I've ever seen, criticizing them will get you banned instantly (almost anyone I ask says they got banned there for simply questioning something), they don't ever fix their s**t unless someone of fanboys somehow picks it up and pushes the thing forward with the devs, they endlessly promise things and never realize them. Their Valkyrie analysis system for example in CCAV, they still keep on promising how it'll "get better" just now and that "just now" never happened even after 1 year and a half. They could be the best solution in the world if they got their heads out of their rears, but they stubbornly refuse to do so. Go figure. It's alright if you don't mind declaring what's clean and what's malicious yourself, because their auto system is garbage (yes, Valkyrie as well, because it's slow and often classifies things wrong). And if you'll ever have problems or some wish, good luck fixing that. I wouldn't even bother because they are more concerned over the format of bug report than by the bug itself...


Well, nothing is perfect. Having used almost all the top shit for years, I can assure you comodo is the best I have experienced. Sure, there are false positives every now and then, but that's because of the heuristics scan and signature of certain "packers" often used by both hackers as well as legit guys. I just white-list certain folders and see no further hiccups. Same with the HIPS. Comodo has all the tools anyone needs. It just needs to be tweaked by the user to suit his/her needs.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 13, 2017)

I love Eset NOD32.


----------



## Aenra (Mar 13, 2017)

ensabrenoir said:


> ...used to use kapersky......Now 100% BitDefender





rtwjunkie said:


> BitDefender Internet Security is fantastic



Am leaning towards it myself; but a question:
Have you ever (recently mind) used Karspersky or Norton? As in to compare?

Got K. suite (not just AV) installed on my dad's rig and i'm not that impressed with it, it has some limitations. A lot less modular than Norton, too many different functions all bundled up, forcing you to leave them all 'on'.
Also rig to rig, noticeable scanning time differences. Again Norton comes ahead.

It's why i'm after someone that has had them all so as to compare 

edit: In case anyone's wondering "why switch then?", well 'cause Norton's really going downhill.


Spoiler



- It's really really strict now, blocks a lot of stuff it didn't use to before, stuff i know is O.K. and have been using for years. Now obviously, you can exclude what you want manually, but that's a bullshit approach. What am i gonna do? Yes, i know it's stricter, but if it's something new, something i haven't used before, do i allow it? Obviously no, not without the proper knowledge. Only that's why i got me a NIS suite, 'cause i lack it in the first place 

- Am getting a lot of crashes, like a lot. Not just with the rig in my specs, happens with the others as well. Crashes all of its own, crashes if i open it before the 3-5 minutes it takes to load fully (like say try and open it manually the second Win10 has booted, guaranteed crash).

- More and more often, am getting update failures. They tell you it's the system time, but it's not that. Only restarting and re-re-updating sorts it.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 13, 2017)

Nabarun said:


> Well, nothing is perfect. Having used almost all the top shit for years, I can assure you comodo is the best I have experienced. Sure, there are false positives every now and then, but that's because of the heuristics scan and signature of certain "packers" often used by both hackers as well as legit guys. I just white-list certain folders and see no further hiccups. Same with the HIPS. Comodo has all the tools anyone needs. It just needs to be tweaked by the user to suit his/her needs.



I've been fiddling with Comodo since the v1.0 BETA from years back. And I can assure you, it's FAR from even really good. It would be if they pulled their heads out of their own rears. But they are not close to that either so there's that...


----------



## Nabarun (Mar 13, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> I've been fiddling with Comodo since the v1.0 BETA from years back. And I can assure you, it's FAR from even really good. It would be if they pulled their heads out of their own rears. But they are not close to that either so there's that...



Well, it works fine for me. I have never had a SINGLE malware-related issue since I started using it. It had almost zero impact on gaming even on my old pc with a c2d and 2gb ram. I'm not a "fanboy", but I do plan to continue using it until I have a valid reason not to. I am talking about the "software", and not their forums, which I do not feel the need to visit even rarely.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 13, 2017)

Well, it'll be fine until you'll have to visit it. Then I wish you good luck.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 13, 2017)

Ive used Kasperski and Malwarebytes for years. Nether one have found anything in the last 4 years so I guess I'm immune or I just don't come across any


----------



## Nabarun (Mar 13, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Well, it'll be fine until you'll have to visit it. Then I wish you good luck.


I haven't had the need to, in more than a decade. That's not to say I haven't visited it. I just didn't "need" to. When I did visit, it was not awful. And even if it was, I would still continue to use the software which IS awesome. May I ask what it is you feel so wrong about it? Because if I am missing something then it will be good to know what it is. Please tell me man! It's killing me.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 13, 2017)

Banned 3 times because I always seem to ask and question wrong things. Been asking for certain feature that many people requested and it still hasn't been implemented. They keep on whining over wish and bug report formats instead of being concerned by the content of the report. Endless promises about things that never happen. I could go on, but I can't be bothered...


----------



## cdawall (Mar 13, 2017)

I haven't used an antivirus in years and guess how many virus's I have gotten? 0 and no that isn't an ignorance is bliss thing I have run the online scanners I have through work a couple of times just out of curiosity.

Best antivirus on the planet? YOU. Don't go to shady porn sites. Problem solved.


----------



## Nabarun (Mar 13, 2017)

Well, I'm sorry to hear about your experience in their forums. But I still don't see what's your problem with the software. Does it not do what it is supposed to do? If yes, then do tell us what it is.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 13, 2017)

Does it do anything?


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 13, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Does it do anything?



for 
inexperienced
UN-informed
Casual
Stupid
Ignorant

Chose all or any or add to any of the Above 
and its far better than no Anti-virus software ( my Opinion)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 13, 2017)

Kaspersky all the way. Been using them since 2005 when Norton Customer Support refused to activate a freshly bought activation key from a well known brick and mortar here in the UK. Couldnt get a refund either as I had opened the box.

Kaspersky keys can occasionally be found for less than or around half of the RRP on amazon as well. Occasionally they also have it going at them prices for deal of the day and thats when i buy a few for friends and family as well as keeping a key or two for myself and dad to share.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 13, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> for
> inexperienced
> UN-informed
> Casual
> ...



Issue is that it wont fix any of those, those people will still get a virus.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 13, 2017)

Nabarun said:


> Well, I'm sorry to hear about your experience in their forums. But I still don't see what's your problem with the software. Does it not do what it is supposed to do? If yes, then do tell us what it is.



It's a too complex topic to discuss with a person who doesn't know and understand things in depth. And doesn't know how Comodo operates.


----------



## Red_Machine (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm using the new Norton AntiVirus.  Symantec went back to offering just a standalone AV as opposed to bundling it with a firewall and a bunch of other crap I didn't want.  The subscription is cheap and I'm very happy with it so far.  The false positives are annoying, but infrequent and easily rectified.


----------



## Nabarun (Mar 13, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> It's a too complex topic to discuss with a person who doesn't know and understand things in depth. And doesn't know how Comodo operates.



THAT was the reply I was waiting for. You don't know the first fucking thing about me and you assume that I am an ignorant, uneducated, 10yo idiot. Says everything about YOUR "in-depth" knowledge about anything and why you probably got banned 3 times in that forum. I'm done with you.

And the "pro"s here who think security is for idiots, you are making me like this forum less now. I had high regard for this place, but this outrageous bullshit is just too much to take. All these self-proclaimed Snowdens... I feel like blowing my brains out. Oh! I don't have any, right?

This is my last post in this thread.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 13, 2017)

promo code @newegg.com
_*EMCRDBR55  $9.99*_ usd

*Kaspersky Anti-Virus 3 Device 2017 - Download*


----------



## OneCool (Mar 13, 2017)

cdawall said:


> I haven't used an antivirus in years and guess how many virus's I have gotten? 0 and no that isn't an ignorance is bliss thing I have run the online scanners I have through work a couple of times just out of curiosity.
> 
> Best antivirus on the planet? YOU. Don't go to shady porn sites. Problem solved.



^^^ this. I'm the same. Haven't used one in many many years. Now with that said when I build a PC for others I recommend whatever the best free one is at the time.


----------



## NTM2003 (Mar 13, 2017)

I see no one said anything about mcafee, are they that bad? I don't care about the prices.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 13, 2017)

NTM2003 said:


> I see no one said anything about mcafee, are they that bad? I don't care about the prices.



The detection rates from what iv seen are pretty subpar unless they are well known infections. More to it, McAffee has terrible disk I/O issues that make the machine respond badly. 

I honestly try not to be very biased in my opinions on the security stuff Only really remark with what I have studied but its very hard not to do with McAffee. I am not fond of the product at all and I think there are much better products available.


----------



## kajson (Mar 13, 2017)

I advice to use adwcleaner besides malwarebytes. Solved all unwanted toolbars/starting page hijackers including ask at my neighbours last week, the big advantage being it runs about 3 minutes, which is a LOT faster then malwarebytes, they acquired adwcleaner though recently. 

But if you want a superspeedy malwarescan when you're being suspicious but don't feel like wasting time on it at that moment, adwcleaner really is grand, don't let the fact that it's so fast make you doubt it's effectiveness. 

In fact I always open with that one in any mess I encounter.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 14, 2017)

NTM2003 said:


> I see no one said anything about mcafee, are they that bad? I don't care about the prices.


afaik they are crap. thats why it is tied to every DL of adobe flash player(the only way it gets installed is by accident)...i stay away from it, to me, its one of those programs that noobs install, or maybe yupees too...what it DOES have is a name...brand recognition , but theyre good record is from long ago. now its shit

would You trust this guy with your PC's security??


----------



## OneCool (Mar 14, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> The detection rates from what iv seen are pretty subpar unless they are well known infections. More to it, McAffee has terrible disk I/O issues that make the machine respond badly.
> 
> I honestly try not to be very biased in my opinions on the security stuff Only really remark with what I have studied but its very hard not to do with McAffee. I am not fond of the product at all and I think there are much better products available.



Yeah. It's like installing a kingpin virus to control all the other viruses it's going to let into your computer.


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 14, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> afaik they are crap. thats why it is tied to every DL of adobe flash player(the only way it gets installed is by accident)...i stay away from it, to me, its one of those programs that noobs install, or maybe yupees too...what it DOES have is a name...brand recognition , but theyre good record is from long ago. now its shit
> 
> would You trust this guy with your PC's security??




Intel bought it in 2010.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 14, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> Intel bought it in 2010.



ehhh yes and no. They are dumping that brand and IIRC are dumping the rest of the shares bringing them down to 49% in Q3 of this year?

They completely stopped their re-branding campaign.


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 14, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> ehhh yes and no. They are dumping that brand and IIRC are dumping the rest of the shares bringing them down to 49% in Q3 of this year?
> 
> They completely stopped their re-branding campaign.



They still bought it in 2010 regardless. And yes it's a pile of garbage.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 14, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> They still bought it in 2010 regardless. And yes it's a pile of garbage.



my points still valid. & i know he is no longer the head of the company"founder" , he was recently accused of murder, and his life has been in the news over the past years...essentially, Mcaffee has used the last few years to cash in on a name that was built on a good track record, which has since turned to a shit track record. its to be avoided by any person who wants security...which is too bad, because anyone old enough to remember will say It was a decent program when it was in its prime.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 14, 2017)

Mcafee 
one phrase/word sums it up
Bundlewarze
we all  know what we recommend with bundled software un or never install it


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 14, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Mcafee
> one phrase/word sums it up
> Bundlewarze
> we all  know what we recommend with bundled software un or never install it



yup, a application that will only EVER be installed as a "parasite" download by accident...kind of like browser toolbars, download managers, and "optimizer programs".....i feel bad for the numbskulls who install "driver managers" or "driver updaters" and think they are legit....like watching a monkey try to solve calculus


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 14, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> my points still valid. & i know he is no longer the head of the company"founder" , he was recently accused of murder, and his life has been in the news over the past years...essentially, Mcaffee has used the last few years to cash in on a name that was built on a good track record, which has since turned to a shit track record. its to be avoided by any person who wants security



1) What does J McAfee have to do with this thread?
2) He hasn't owned the company he founded for years and had a mad few years in Belize.
3) McAfee AV sucks I know but the founder still doesn't have anything to do with it.
4) He's apparently been accused of murder, what does that have to do with McAfee AV software being crap?


----------



## Kursah (Mar 14, 2017)

NTM2003 said:


> I see no one said anything about mcafee, are they that bad? I don't care about the prices.



Do a quick Google search and odds are you'll find more than you want to.

Here even John himself doesn't like the software with his name still on it:










I would go for MBAM Premium, Webroot, Kaspersky, Avast, AVG, etc. I am not a fan of Comodo, mostly because their backup software sucked and was very inconsistent...can't say I was all that impressed with their AVAM solution either compared to the ones I already listed. To each their own on preferences. If you want free I run MSE/Defender + MBAM Free, pay I run MBAM Premium, WRSA, or Kaspersky. If you want an MSE/Defender repalcement toss in Avast or AVG, use MBAM to do weekly/monthly scans.

You could also do some DNS filtering with OpenDNS, it won't block everything, but you can cut out a lot of BS content. There's other DNS filters out there...but this one has solid performance and reliability. Though if you want a stricter DNS filter, you'll need to look at Norton DNS. I dislike Norton AV software though, but the DNS service does work well. This will help most folks if they can't even browse half the shitty sites they get infected from in the first place.

*Always have more than one AVAM solution!* 

Relying on just one as a cure-all can be a very dangerous habit and crutch that could still lead to an infected PC. There is no perfect AIO AVAM solution that handles it all 100%, so if you have two decent solutions and you use them regularly, you'll be fine. Add that to DNS filtering and better browsing habits, odds are you'll have close to an infection-free computer experience.


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 14, 2017)

The magic answer is don't look at malicious websites and download malicious softwarez.
Oh, and get some decent AV software. (As pointed out by Kursah)


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 14, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> 1) What does J McAfee have to do with this thread?
> 2) He hasn't owned the company he founded for years and had a mad few years in Belize.
> 3) McAfee AV sucks I know but the founder still doesn't have anything to do with it.
> 4) He's apparently been accused of murder, what does that have to do with McAfee AV software being crap?



 Well I guess my point with including the title from that article (and you'll notice the smiling laughing emoticon afterword )was as a joke, but also to exaggerate and emphasize the poor quality of the software ,  in so many words. Get it?

 I guess my point was that Mcaffee was crap and I was using humorous content to illustrate that point

Why u so touchy?


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 14, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Well I guess my point with including the title from that article (and you'll notice the smiling laughing emoticon afterword )was as a joke, but also to exaggerate and emphasize the poor quality of the software ,  in so many words. Get it?



Yes I got your jokes.

The point I was try to make is this:  John McAfee has nothing to do with McAfee software being crap. So I don't know why you said McAfee software was crap because he allegedly flipped out for a while, although he doesn't own the company.
Yes he's allegedly had a mad few years according to the MSM, maybe they have nothing really informative to report, who knows.

Companies suck up the competition, strip away what they want form the acquired products and dump the rest. Nothing new.
Get it?

Best to get back on topic. (Not being touchy BTW, don't take my post personally)


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 14, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Mcafee
> one phrase/word sums it up
> Bundlewarze
> we all  know what we recommend with bundled software un or never install it



There goes Intel's good name


----------



## johnspack (Mar 14, 2017)

Virii really don't exist anymore.  It's all malware and browser trojans now.  They know we don't use floppy disks anymore...  no more boot sectors...  no it's the internet baby!  Get malwarebytes,  and stop going to free porn sites.
That will protect you!  Dam...  5k.....


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 14, 2017)

Nabarun said:


> THAT was the reply I was waiting for. You don't know the first fucking thing about me and you assume that I am an ignorant, uneducated, 10yo idiot. Says everything about YOUR "in-depth" knowledge about anything and why you probably got banned 3 times in that forum. I'm done with you.
> 
> And the "pro"s here who think security is for idiots, you are making me like this forum less now. I had high regard for this place, but this outrageous bullshit is just too much to take. All these self-proclaimed Snowdens... I feel like blowing my brains out. Oh! I don't have any, right?
> 
> This is my last post in this thread.



So, now we're gonna go on personal attacks. Classy. Why don't you go and ask Comodo why is their CIS 10 just a reskin of their CIS 8. Yeah, shockingly, it's basically the EXACT same thing with new skin and like 3 new features added. Yeah, that got me banned. Questioning in a polite way what were they doing for so long and then showing so little in the end. Asking why they needed 1,5 years to make a new skin and add literally nothing. Not even a tiny highly requested feature to ask user when interacting with EVERY unrecognized file (like their CCAV already can do) so you could interact with those samples directly instead of using retarded UNBLOCK function all the freaking time because their whitelist is garbage and you constantly have files classified as Unrecognized in sandbox. Also, asking why Valkyrie still doesn't work and it also has been more than a year of continuous empty promises of "it'll work now" after each bloody CCAV release. Just as an example, I've questioned many AV vendors, criticized them harshly and they NEVER banned me. Instead they took feedback and fixed or improved the stuff. Comodo is the only vendor which continuously gets butthurt and bans people for questioning their methods. After I then posted that on my blog and joined MalwareTips forum, I got a shitstorm of PM's and comments from people who also had such experience with Comodo. And I know many of them from Wilders Security for years. But yeah, must be just me...

Your childish banter just showed you are an uneducated 10 years old who doesn't know jack s**t. Oh and I was just questioning your actual knowledge about Comodo. Now I'm questioning all of it...

@jboydgolfer
Just as a tiny warning, some AV vendors have region locks on their keys. Kaspersky is one of them and if you buy a cheap Kaspersky key meant for USA (usually on eBay.com), it will NOT work in Europe or Asia.

@NTM2003
McAfee isn't that great unfortunately and their cloud Artemis system is rather prone to false positives. Kaspersky and Bitdefender are by far the most reliable and trusted. They have some serious tech that'll keep you protected almost no matter what. I'm also willing to place avast! v17 on this list knowing the tech they implemented recently, but I don't have tests to back it up yet so I can't just yet.

@johnspack
Actually there are still parasitic file infectors aka viruses. They just aren't as represented as they were in the 90's. Btw, Malwarebytes really isn't that great either. They are good with adware and spyware, but ever since they've gone full suite, they aren't really performing that well. And their Anti-ransomware system is very underwhelming. I had high expectations since it's behavior blocker based, but whenever I've tested it, ransomware almost always got past. And I'm specialized in behavior blocker testing and have tested most major players against it few weeks ago.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 14, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Just as a tiny warning, some AV vendors have region locks on their keys



i was just sharing the deal,  i run MBAM....but that deal should be legit, newegg.com is an approved vendor... thanks for the info though


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 14, 2017)

It can be approved dealer and the deal is legit, but if you live in Europe and you buy a key issued for America region, it will NOT work. Same goes the other way around as well as for other regions.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 14, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> It can be approved dealer and the deal is legit, but if you live in Europe and you buy a key issued for America region, it will NOT work. Same goes the other way around as well as for other regions.



thanks ,i appreciate the info...i know how region locks work, but frankly i didnt know AV's used them.(just googled, saw Kaspersky did)

thats maybe a reason why newegg uses regional websites.. it has a us, uk, CA, versions of its site, which all use theyre own currency form, to avoid that garbage....and only purchases made in one country can be shipped there(believe it or not ... this goes for email too!...myself & another tpu member found out the hard way). also, i think its for currency reasons, i cant remember why they said , but i did look into it once, long ago.


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 14, 2017)

the best protection is the user


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 14, 2017)

I use Malwarebytes Premium Lifetime, and everyone's favorite McAfee Total Security unlimited devices. Had Kaspersky don't trust the Russians.

I did get my CC info stolen last week, not for sure how. I always go into Private Browsing mode to do my purchases.

Can't figure out how to make Chrome delete cookies when I close it.


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 14, 2017)

Delta6326 said:


> I use Malwarebytes Premium Lifetime, and *everyone's favorite* McAfee Total Security unlimited devices. Had Kaspersky don't trust the Russians.



Not here it isn't. Take a look at other posts.



Delta6326 said:


> I did get my CC info stolen last week, not for sure how. I always go into Private Browsing mode to do my purchases.



You're using* everyone's favorite* McAfee Total Security unlimited devices and you got your CC info stolen!!
Are you sure your card wasn't skimmed in a store?
Are you sure one of the web stores you've used hasn't had their security compromised?



Delta6326 said:


> Can't figure out how to make Chrome delete cookies when I close it.




https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95647?co=GENIE.Platform=Desktop&hl=en


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 14, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> the best protection is the user



After reading some of the comments here and in other forums, I highly doubt that.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 15, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> Not here it isn't. Take a look at other posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe my sarcasm didn't work should have worded it differently. 

And not blaming McAfee for the stolen CC.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 15, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> the best protection is the user



yup.


----------



## Dethroy (Mar 15, 2017)

You guys should take a look at this.


----------

